# Has anyone imported an A1 from Germany to the US?



## aadesh81 (Jan 25, 2021)

I'm thinking of getting an A1, either directly from Audi or through ABT with some upgrades. Has anyone been though this process yet. Any advice will be greatly appreciated!

https://19216811ip.com.br/
https://19216881.link
https://router-network.uno


----------

